# David Weathers..?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey all, ive seen this on another forum, so to get this section going a little more.. and to probabaly have a little debate again..

So...

Do you like David Weathers, do you think it's "good" what he does...?
Or do you think he's just a idiot, showing off..?

I would like to know what people think...!

(Personally, i dissagree in how he handles his snakes, and IMO i feel its just to show off to the paying public...
But, then again... hes being handling Venomous from 11 years of age..So who am i go judge)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stealing my threads Dec :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I personally think hes irresponsible and a liability to himself, I dont think handling snakes like that can be justified because its entertaining but thats just my opinion, I got a different response on the american forum than I thought I would with most people agreeing.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> stealing my threads Dec :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL. sorry mate... i would like to see different peoples oppinions..

Both Venomous keepers and non Venomous keepers



*you got nice Copperhead lol*


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone else must have a oppinion..
Heres some of his, so called Stunts

YouTube - David Weathers On Bubba The Love Sponge Show

YouTube - Jackass the wind tunnel


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

looks like a bit of a dangleberry to me


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

He seems like a bit of a cock to me! Just my humble opinon


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

what he does is stupid. BUT he does know about the snakes he plays with (at least seems to)

I voted yes purely for the knowledge.

and with great guy thing, you can't judge a guys personallity in that way without meeting him. So thats a null point for me.

overall Im on the fence. But i don't think he's an idiot (because he does have a lot of knowledge) but i don't agree with his handling methods.

If there was an option for I don't like him for the way he handles his snakes, but otherwise am in no way against him. Then that would be my choice


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

mike515 said:


> what he does is stupid. BUT he does know about the snakes he plays with (at least seems to)
> 
> I voted yes purely for the knowledge.


Ive never really talk about snakes much.... the only times hes talked about snakes, i already knew... so he could be really knowledgable...

I just aint heard it yet


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

dec, in your first post, you stated he's been keeping venomous since 11 so who are you to judge, yet you was quick enough to judge the young lad off myspace with the gab's.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Well whether I was handling dangerous animals since I was 6 or 60 I still wouldnt encourage younger people doing it....but it happens!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

his handling skills do seem a little wack! but a persons personality cant be judge on this. i voted the second option just because i think it is wrong to show bad handling as it can misslead people.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

SiUK said:


> stealing my threads Dec :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I personally think hes irresponsible and a liability to himself, I dont think handling snakes like that can be justified because its entertaining but thats just my opinion, I got a different response on the american forum than I thought I would with most people agreeing.


And what if he was doing it for charity? Would that be different?? Would that make him a 'bit whacko' but it's ok because it's for the kids?

Sorry Si, I'm not having a go about your post, I'm just sick of the hypocrisy and crap on here, which is one of the reasons I can't be bothered to post much anymore!! :bash:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na thats cool Marie, tbh some of the things I have seen him do are extreme examples of free handling, like holding a cobra so that it strikes at his face but cant quite reach by a matter of inches, just seems ridiculous to me, even more so than guys like Ray and Martin, but I kind of think that it seems more acceptable in the states, if someone did it here all hell would break loose, I dont think I have been hypocritical but maybe I have :blush:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

But all the snake handling that was seriously slated on here was is America. Handling a cobra you will recognise the body language and if it's going to strike you drop the snake - well, probably deal with it in a bit more of a professional manner but you know what I'm saying. Whereas on the other hand you can't read the body language of an animal when you're asleep! 

There's no middle ground to me, if you don't agree with handling venomous snakes you don't agree with it regardless of whether it's for charity!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

If you all thought the pictures were scary... hes got a video now 

:eek4:












YouTube - Mambacam


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> But all the snake handling that was seriously slated on here was is America. Handling a cobra you will recognise the body language and if it's going to strike you drop the snake - well, probably deal with it in a bit more of a professional manner but you know what I'm saying. Whereas on the other hand you can't read the body language of an animal when you're asleep!
> 
> There's no middle ground to me, if you don't agree with handling venomous snakes you don't agree with it regardless of whether it's for charity!


yeah I know what you mean, I thought you meant I had been hypocritical so I had to have a look through:lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> If you all thought the pictures were scary... hes got a video now


I don't think they're scary Dec ... what winds me up so much is the hypocrisy, people who don't even keep venomous judging and slating a very experienced keeper because of his handling 'experiments'. Yet it's ok to do something even more dangerous because it's for charity! 

There's a reason alot of UK venomous keepers no longer bother post ...


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> what winds me up so much is the hypocrisy, people who don't even keep venomous judging and slating a very experienced keeper because of his handling 'experiments'
> ..


Your exactly right, there seems to be too many "ArmChair" experts in the world nowadays... people who like to "Slag" off other people, without even talking to the person or anything..

When i met Viperkeeper in London, he said the exact same thing, i dont know if people can remember, but he got slammed for that "Green Meanie" video, just because people saw this video they thought they had the right to join in and add Idiotic comments, like "I hope you get bitten" on the video, you see him turn the camera away, he did not turn away him self


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

you dont have to own a venomous snake to know what's stupid but its his life if he wants to put it at risk then thats upto him as long as he isnt saying yeah its fine to sit with a venomous snake it wont harm you lol


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yet people will pat someone on the back for doing something far more dangerous JUST because it's for charity?

A controlled experiment (or as close as you can get with a live animal) .. or a gung ho suck it and see 'stunt'? To me there's no competition!


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

just wondering, whats peoples opinion on robbie from glades handling?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've never heard of any of these people except viperkeeper whom i hold in the highest reguard. i handle venomous snakes from time to time and don't see what all the fuss is about. if someone wants to be blatently reckless, then that's their business. you can over analyze and be hyper critical with most anything. it isn't fair to dissect someones actions. if someone is foolhardy then it will catch up to them one day... but in the same light, even the most experienced and careful handler may have a bad day where something goes wrong. a complete idiot can go an entire lifetime handling venomous snakes and never get bitten-- god looks out for fools. what i have always sensed here on the forum is people that have no or little experience with hot snakes are often quick to condemn others. their point may often be valid but too often they are just jabs. also, all this apprenticeship and D.W.A. stuff is alien to me. i think that the world in most cases has too many laws already. government should protect us but it's not their business to protect us from ourselves. if some fool farts around with say a rattlesnake and gets bitten and is screwed up for life or worse, it's all on him. every time a government passes a law to protect us from ourselves, the majority loses a freedom. i can go out tomorrow and find a rattlesnake or copperhead, bring it home, keep it as a pet, handle it however i want and no agency or authority can say a damned thing about it... at most they would leave it at "be careful guy" and that's that. i can't watch youtube or anything because i have dial-up so if i'm off the mark then i apoligise. but essentially what i'm saying is that these are snakes, not nuclear weapons... at most a person could only harm himself most all of the time. what i keep and how i keep is no one's business and especially the authorities. mentoring under an experienced keeper is the prudent thing to do... but i don't want anyone telling me that i have to. at least you guys have D.W.A. you could be looking at an outright ban in the future as the activists and public perception slowly moves things that way. i for one am happy to live in a country where if you don't like the laws you can move to a different area or state altogether. but these guys you are referring to are unknown to me. i've seen some very careless guys on tv before with snakes, one guy i saw get bitten by a cobra... i laughed my *ss off! people get what they deserve.

am i completely off topic here?... oh well, it applies to an issue all the same.:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

he has been bitten a few times, once on the stomach by a cobra, I have come to the conclusion though after reading through heaps of posts that although its seen as unacceptable and damaging by uk keepers, opinions are different in the states, if he did it here then it would be bad I still think hes a danger to himself though and dont condone his handling but it seems what he does is fine by the Americans.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Just to clarify, Robbie has been bitten once and that was on 'Ultimate Vipers' but fortunately it was a dry bite. David Weathers in the guy that got bit in the stomach (just clearing it up Si).


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I meant it was David that got bitten on the stomach: victory: the video for it is on his myspace page, I didnt comment on Robbie cos I dont really know anything about the guy, I was replying to Habu really  should of been clearer:blush:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes you should have been clearer :lol2:

Robbie is a great bloke, very knowledgable and competent, he's been working with venomous for years.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw it on Ultimate Viper... Very amazing how they can bite through there own jaw to get your fingers...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Yes you should have been clearer :lol2:


 
sorry :blush: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Someone else must have a oppinion..
> Heres some of his, so called Stunts
> 
> YouTube - Jackass the wind tunnel


have to admit it was funny seeing bam :censor: himself but the whole handaling was wrong the same way as the anaconda ball pit


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

havnt read the post but did you hear him when it struck at "party boy" he said its cool its been de venomised ... duno who said it but someone did


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> have to admit it was funny seeing bam :censor: himself but the whole handaling was wrong the same way as the anaconda ball pit


that is the kind of vid that gives herp keepers a bad name. venamoid or not that is the most stupid thing i have seen done with a snake. cant see how his handling can be anything more than critisised with performances like that. the guy at the begining was luck not to of been tagged!


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

Robbie is a great bloke, very knowledgable and competent, he's been working with venomous for years. [/quote]

Robbie also trained david weathers


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i voted aint got a clue who he is...

but after doing a bit of research my two pennies..
there is NO safe way to handle venemous.. there are safer ways.. more sensible ways but not are SAFE

if you want to free handle then so be it... take the flack and the aggro that comes with it.. or the awe and respect.. depending on the personal views of the person viewing or judging

personally I dont care if they do it as long as the snakes arent stessed for no reason but showing off.. I HATE THAT.. silly boys saying OO look ive got a more deadly snake than u.. as long as its not about that.. if they get bitten its their own risk,,

as for anyone showing off needlessly a de-venomised snake and thinking they are HARD...

THEY DESERVE TO GET BITTEN by one whos NOT been de-venomised,,, preferrably a nice meaty wild one

Just my lowly pointless opinion of course


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a recent capture of mine.:whistling2:


----------

